# Interior House Painters in Marlboro / Morganville NJ



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Here is a very detailed job I recently did in the Marlboro / Morganville NJ area . Lots of boxwork and trim as well as a few bold colors . I used Benjamin Moore Regal flat for the walls and the Super Spec flat for the ceilings . I did the shrine area the same color as the interior of the boxes ( Thought it looked good ) :yes::no:




































*


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

What did you use for the trim paint? looks good man!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

It looks good. Nice shameless SEO...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great job!


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> What did you use for the trim paint? looks good man!


I used Ben Moore Regal semigloss for the trims . Color is # 01 white 



Paradigmzz said:


> It looks good. Nice shameless SEO...


Yes quite shameless ! A little bit of SEO can't hurt . :no: 



ewingpainting.net said:


> great job!


I thank you Sir !


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's great!


----------

